
Chrome will finally eat less RAM from this December - Liriel
http://thenextweb.com/google/2016/10/10/chrome-less-ram/
======
hrgeek
Most browsers these days treat RAM like it's an infinite source. Just because
RAM is cheap doesn't mean a simple no-nonsense website should gobble up 200MB
of RAM!

